# eSIM vs physical SIM?



## wheresmycar (Dec 15, 2022)

I still use physical SIMs in phones but have been wondering lately whether its worth looking into swapping the SIM for an eSim.

Pros and cons?

I also hear you can assign multiple eSIMS to phones... which has got me interested.


----------



## cvaldes (Dec 15, 2022)

I have a phone with both physical SIM slot and eSIM (iPhone 12 mini).

My regular domestic cellular service uses the nano SIM slot.

For international travel, I purchase short term cellular data plans with my eSIM using Truphone (there are other companies like Ubigi). This is more convenient than hunting down and fumbling with a SIM card in a foreign land. I can typically activate the cellular data plan in about three minutes -- often while I wait at the baggage carrousel.

Multiple services can be assigned to the same eSIM. You just choose which service you want active with the eSIM. At least for travelers, this can be a boon. 

If you only use one carrier and you don't travel internationally, I don't see how an eSIM would be of any benefit.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 15, 2022)

No real benefit to switch. eSIMS are clearly easier if you're using multiple carriers for whatever reason, but if you're single carrier and already have a SIM there's no reason to change it.


----------



## wheresmycar (Dec 16, 2022)

thanks guys...

Actually it does make sense having a spare eSIM (especially for travels) and keeping the physical SIM as is. 

Also thanks for sharing more affordable eSIM plans.. i would have settled with my current provider and checking their Sim-only prices it fair to suggest they're bloody expensive.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 17, 2022)

eSIM looks like when you did CDMA phones but at some points it's not flexible, like you need to register the new phone with the new number again, especially in here migrating sometimes brings you more headache


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 17, 2022)

cvaldes said:


> I have a phone with both physical SIM slot and eSIM (iPhone 12 mini).
> 
> My regular domestic cellular service uses the nano SIM slot.
> 
> ...


Exactly what i do. This is a huge revolution for international travelers. You don’t have to try to find some shop willing to sell you something, that’sway overpriced, with difficult communication, give passport data to random 3rd persons, etc


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 17, 2022)

One downside to eSIM that I've had to deal with for staff at work:


birdie said:


> Good luck moving eSIM between different phones - this is why I'll never use it.


If you break your phone with an eSIM while travelling, you are stuffed. It's fine if your eSIM is from the country you are travelling in, you can just get another eSIM for another phone, no problem.

Most eSIMs are delivered via doemestic carrier network and APN. If you are roaming in foreign lands and need to get your demostic eSIM delivered to a new phone whilst away from your domestic carrier, that ranges from "impossible" to "uncertain" depending on where you are in the world at the time and what level of partnership your domestic carrier has with the network they are partnered with for roaming.

IME eSIMs are ideal for temporary SIMs used while roaming, but the system isn't standardised enough globally to make it a good alternative to a physical SIM for your domestic carrier yet, so I won't use an eSIM for the phone's primary number that all your accounts and services are tied to for messaging/2FA etc.


----------

